# Sacramento's reaction to Donaghy's allegations



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Former NBA ref alleges a 2002 fix in Kings-Lakers series



> In a letter filed Tuesday in federal court in Brooklyn, N.Y., that attempts to show his level of cooperation in hopes of receiving a lighter jail term, Donaghy alleges two of that game's three referees were "company men" who used "manipulation" to extend the series to a deciding seventh game. The team that lost Game 6 had two players "ejected," claims the letter from Donaghy attorney John F. Lauro, and later lost the series.
> 
> And while no Kings were ejected, Vlade Divac and Scot Pollard did foul out as Shaquille O'Neal attempted 17 free throws in a 106-102 loss in Los Angeles.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Ex-ref's charges re-ignite suspicion



> Man, this concept is one of the last things I'd like to be writing about. One, there are Kings fans who always have believed their team was cheated in Game 6 and still will shoot out an e-mail to express that view.
> 
> Some of them call, as did Dr. Leo Townsend, while I was writing this and asked, "Did you read that?"
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Conspiracy theories won't change painful outcome



> Here in Sacramento, it's not funny. Revelations that a disgraced NBA referee is alleging that other refs conspired to rob the Kings of a championship berth is like a nightmare come true.
> 
> People here never have gotten over 2002 and the Kings' epic Western Conference finals loss to the Los Angeles Lakers. Sacramento felt ripped off then and now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Stern must act quickly, decisively in answering Donaghy's claims



> So this is why Stern needs to dispense with the sound bites and breeze-by appearances, and engage in a serious and very public conversation. He needs to establish a sense of order and raise the potential for transparency and do so quickly because Donaghy – prematurely labeled a "rogue" ref by Stern – already has impugned the character of his former officiating colleagues and snatched the headlines from the Celtics and Lakers. He also has left many within the league (and at these Finals) surprised by his detached demeanor and awaiting his typically bold, appropriate strokes of leadership.
> 
> Meantime, this is a mess.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Divac's suspicions continue



> Ex-NBA referee Tim Donaghy's claims Tuesday that something shady occurred in Game 6 of the 2002 Western Conference finals between the Kings and the Los Angeles Lakers was not news to Vlade Divac.
> 
> Divac, who played two stints with the Lakers and now is a European scout for them, was the Kings' starting center in 2002 when Sacramento lost that controversial Game 6 in Los Angeles.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Keep conspiracy thoughts quiet



> Over the years, several Kings from the 2001-02 season have voiced off-the-record thoughts about how they believed they'd been had in Game 6. Some said as much as soon as the game ended.
> 
> However, if you have current ties to the NBA, you likely don't want your name linked to such comments.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

'I knew it!' say Kings fans



> It didn't take long for Kings fans to proclaim "I knew it!" online and over the radio airwaves. Bob Clouse, a 23-year Kings season ticket holder, said he can't help but believe Donaghy. And that causes the 66-year-old Fair Oaks resident much internal conflict.
> 
> "I have to do some soul searching," Clouse said. "If I truly believe all this, then I may not renew my season tickets. Will it affect the overall arena (deal)? I think so. I think he opened a can of worms."
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Maloofs don't believe Donaghy



> "We have received numerous e-mails and phone calls from fans who are very upset by recent news reports regarding Game 6 of the 2002 Kings-Lakers playoff series. We believe we have the best fans in the NBA and are so grateful for their continued passion and support.
> 
> We certainly didn't like all the calls in that Game 6 and were extremely disappointed with the outcome. However, we have been associated with the NBA for many years and feel in no way that the League was conspiring for the Kings to lose.
> 
> That 2002 Kings team was a memorable collection of players that won 61 games and captured the hearts and minds of fans throughout the world with their entertaining, innovative and successful style of team play. Looking ahead, we remain focused on bringing another championship-caliber team to Sacramento."


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Doug Christie convinced of Game 6 foul play in Lakers-Kings series



> "I would definitely say that there was something going on beyond a poorly officiated game," Christie told Sporting News in a phone interview Friday afternoon. "Look at the statistics. This week, everyone made a big deal out of the Lakers shooting 10 free throws to the Celtics 38 (in Game 2). But in this game, you're talking about a team shooting 27 free throws in the closing quarter of a decisive game that would put out the defending champs."
> 
> Christie is not sure if the NBA told referees to make sure the Lakers won or if any of the officials worked on their own to affect the outcome. "I don't remember a particular call or a particular ref," he said. "When you're out there, you're trying to gather your strength and do whatever you can to win."
> 
> ...


----------

